# Free Wifi Locator Software



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's a ref. to software to locate wifi hotspots both free and paid. It's from Kim Komando:

http://www.komando.com/apps/category.aspx?id=11676

Not sure if this will work on the Fire. The website looks okay but does not mention Fire. I couldn't find anything on it in the Fire Apps store either. Since I haven't put on any apps not from the Fire store yet, I thought I've give someone else a go at it first. The reason I'm not doing it right now is because I haven't tried any app sideloading yet. If this works for somebody, please let us know. Sounds like a useful app to me. Thanks.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

There is a free app from Amazon appstore, called Wifi - analyzer.

http://www.amazon.com/farproc-Wifi-Analyzer/dp/B004EBZX6W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321831440&sr=8-1


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks I saw that, but it looks like that one is to find a hotspot where you happen to be at the time.  The wifi finder is a database os hotspots.  I like that idea so that you can plan stops on your trip for free wifi to check email, etc..  Just sayin'....


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> Here's a ref. to software to locate wifi hotspots both free and paid. It's from Kim Komando:
> 
> http://www.komando.com/apps/category.aspx?id=11676
> 
> Not sure if this will work on the Fire. The website looks okay but does not mention Fire. I couldn't find anything on it in the Fire Apps store either. Since I haven't put on any apps not from the Fire store yet, I thought I've give someone else a go at it first. The reason I'm not doing it right now is because I haven't tried any app sideloading yet. If this works for somebody, please let us know. Sounds like a useful app to me. Thanks.


Found the app on Amazon, it does NOT indicate that it is compatible with the Kindle Fire. I imagine this is the phone version; the JWire website indicates that they also have a tablet version. If you can locate the .apk file for that one I bet it would work. I have an android phone, so if I got it from the android market I'd have the wrong version...

UPDATE: I just emailed the app authors to ask whether it was compatible with the Fire and to see whether there was a way to get the .apk file for sideloading. Will post again when/if I get a response.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I've never understood why those apps are needed--WiFi is so common now, I usually just open up my WiFi only iPad (and now Fire) and check to see if there's any free WiFi nearby using the built in WiFi app.  If there isn't, I look to see if there is a McDonald's or a Starbucks nearby.  Of course, I live in a big suburban/city area.

Betsy


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Wifi Analyzer is really great, finds me networks I never knew about


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@kcrady

Thanks for helping us out.  It's probably early for us to expect app developers to have apps ready for the Fire.  I'm probably premature in asking about this particular one.

@Betsy

Our town is sort of in the boonies.  We are also behind technologically as well.  There are lots of areas around here where there is no cell phone service.  We travel within those areas frequently and also in the Nevada desert.  Sometimes we are surprised that limited internet services may be available though.

Update:  Here's an alternative that I just found on Kim Komando:

www.wififreespot.com

I'm just going to make this a bookmark on the Fire.  If any app comes out later, that's fine.  If not, this directory is quite comprehensive.  YMMV


----------

